# CC sport to sport plus differences?



## solvovir (May 26, 2015)

lookin at a 2013 sport plus. the salesman said the sport plus has different suspension from sport. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## DaBz1981 (Oct 8, 2010)

solvovir said:


> the salesman said the sport plus has different suspension from sport.


I'm pretty sure they have the same suspension. the "plus" just means that you have additional options like nav, maybe back up camera or moon roof. suspension and mechanical components remain the same.


----------



## solvovir (May 26, 2015)

ah ok, interesting. the salesman said the sport plus, r line and execs have something different about the suspension the sport does not. thx for the reply


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. maybe this will help, eh ... good luck!

2013 cc Overview

Exterior Features
Volkswagen offers the 2013 CC in 2.0T Sport, 2.0T Sport Plus, 2.0T R-Line, 2.0T Lux, V6 Lux, and VR6 4Motion Executive trim levels. All have bi-xenon headlights and LED taillights. The 2.0T Sport trim is equipped with 17-inch aluminum wheels; other trims receive 18-inch wheels in unique designs. All trims except the 2.0T Sport also receive an Adaptive Front Lighting System with headlights that swivel to see around dark corners, and the 2.0T R-Line trim has a body kit and darkened taillights.

Interior Features
The 2013 VW CC 2.0T Sport is equipped with V-Tex leatherette upholstery, dual-zone humidity-sensing automatic climate control system with a pollen filter, 12-way power front sport seats, tilt/telescoping steering wheel, and Bluetooth hands-free connectivity. The standard audio system includes touch-screen control, satellite radio, HD radio, and iPod connectivity.

Optional Features
The 2.0T Sport Plus trim adds a navigation system and a Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) automated manual transmission. The 2.0T R-Line trim has a unique sport steering wheel, while the 2.0T Lux trim gains a power sunroof and ambient interior lighting. Standard on the V6 Lux trim are woodgrain cabin trim, ventilated front seats wrapped in leather, and an upgraded navigation system with a bigger touch screen and a reversing camera. The CC VR6 4Motion Executive trim adds all-wheel drive, massaging driver's seat, premium Dynaudio sound system, power rear sunshade, and front and rear park-assist sensors.

Under the Hood
The 2013 Volkswagen CC 2.0T is equipped with a turbocharged, 2.0-liter 4-cylinder engine creating 200 horsepower between 5,100 and 6,000 rpm, and 207 lb.-ft. of torque between 1,700 and 5,000 rpm. A 6-speed manual gearbox is standard only on the 2.0T Sport. All other CC 2.0T trims have Volkswagen's Direct Shift Gearbox (DSG) transmission.

The CC V6 Lux and VR6 4Motion Executive trims have a standard 3.6-liter V-6 engine good for 280 horsepower at 6,200 rpm and 265 lb.-ft. of torque at 2,750 rpm. Also standard is a 6-speed Tiptronic automatic transmission, and the 4Motion Executive is equipped with all-wheel drive.

Pricing
CC 2.0T Sport with Lighting Package ($30,610) includes climate control, faux-leather upholstery, heated 12-way adjustable front seats, leather-wrapped steering wheel with multi-function controls, rear trunk pass-through slot, cruise control, Bluetooth hands-free phone connectivity and an eight-speaker sound system with touch screen, HD radio, six-disc CD changer and iPod interface, full power accessories, auto-dimming rearview mirror, bi-xenon adaptive headlamps, LED daytime running lamps and tail lamps, rain-sensing windshield wipers, 17-inch alloy wheels with all- season self-sealing tires. A 6-speed manual comes standard, with a 6-speed DSG dual-clutch automatic transmission optional ($1,100). 

Volkswagen CC 2.0T Sport Plus ($32,850) comes with navigation, 18-inch alloy wheels, and the DSG dual-clutch transmission. 

Volkswagen CC 2.0T Lux ($35,355) and you'll get everything on the Sport Plus model plus different 18-inch wheels, a power sunroof, dark brushed-aluminum interior trim and ambient lighting. 

Volkswagen CC 2.0T R Line features unique 18-inch aluminum-alloy wheels, lower extended sport bumpers, R-Line door sill plates and darkened taillights. The 6-speed manual and dual-clutch DSG automatic transmissions are available. The R Line goes on sale early in 2013. 

Volkswagen CC VR6 Lux ($37,730) is front-wheel drive and uses a 280-hp, 3.6-liter VR6 engine mated to a 6-speed automatic transmission. VR6 Lux includes everything on the 2.0T Lux plus different 18-inch wheels, rearview camera, heated headlight washer system, leather upholstery, memory function for seating and mirrors and navigation with 6.5-inch touchscreen. 

Volkswagen CC VR6 4Motion Executive ($41,420) adds all-wheel drive and includes everything found on the VR6 Lux plus Park Distance Control with front and rear proximity sensors, power rear sunshade paddle shifters, ventilated front seats, driver's seat with massage function, and an upgraded Dynaudio Premium Sound System.


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

DaBz1981 said:


> I'm pretty sure they have the same suspension. the "plus" just means that you have additional options like nav, maybe back up camera or moon roof. suspension and mechanical components remain the same.


No difference between the 2.0Ts suspension wise. I believe the VR6 suspensions are a bit different but no differences between the sport, sport plus, or r-line. R-line should have been given drop springs or coilovers :banghead:


----------



## solvovir (May 26, 2015)

thx for the info everyone. im gonna keep looking for a r line.


----------



## lemonhead67 (Apr 14, 2017)

*Volkswagen CC Lux PLUS?*



kbad said:


> hey man .. maybe this will help, eh ... good luck!
> 
> 2013 cc Overview
> 
> ...


I appreciate the interesting information since I had been always curious about how the option "packages" broke down. Are you familiar with a trim that's called "Lux Plus"? Based on above, I don't see any differences between it and my car (a "Lux Plus").


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

lemonhead67 said:


> Are you familiar with a trim that's called "Lux Plus"? Based on above, I don't see any differences between it and my car (a "Lux Plus").


See here for the breakdown:
http://www.emichvw.com/assets/misc/9890/PDF/2012CC.pdf


----------

